# ~ㄹ 생각



## 82riceballs

I came across this expression in my textbook in the following context: 

처음엔 시부모님 댁에 들어가서 살 생각이었는데 남편 회사에서 너무 멀어서 회사 근처에 작은 아파트를 구했어요. 

It seems like a really useful expression! 

Could you tell me if I'm using it correctly in the following sentences I made? Are there any ways in which this sentence could sound more natural?

1. 교환학생으로 프란스에 갈 생각이었는데 우리 학교에 듣고 싶은 수업이 너무 많아서 후회할까 봐 고민해서 결국 안 가기로 했어요. 

[I was thinking of studying in France as an exchange student, but there were too many classes that I wanted to take at my college (home institution).]

2. 휴학 동안에 웹사이트만들기와 같은 기술을 익힐 생각이었는데 여기에 와 보니까 한국말이 너무 서트르는 걸 깨달아서 한국어 능력을 늘리려고 죽도록 공부했어요.

[I was thinking of using my gap year (in Korea) to acquire skills like website-building, but when I came here, I realized that I what I really needed to do was to improve my terrible Korean.]

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Rance

Here's my try:

1.
교환학생으로 프랑스에 갈 생각이었는데 우리 학교에 듣고 싶은 수업이 너무 많아서 후회할까 봐 고민 끝에 결국 안 가기로 했어요.


2.
휴학할 동안에 웹디자인 같은 기술등을 익힐 생각이었는데 막상 한국에 와 보니까 한국말이 너무 서툴러서 한국어 공부를 좀 더 해야겠더군요.
There was some gap in meaning between your Korean and English sentence. I changed Korean translation so that it conveys the meaning more accurately.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks Rance  

Just a question, do people usually use 등 when talking to their friends/in casual conversation?


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Thanks Rance
> 
> Just a question, do people usually use 등 when talking to their friends/in casual conversation?



It is very rare to use 등 in casual settings.


----------



## 82riceballs

Kross said:


> It is very rare to use 등 in casual settings.



I see, thanks! How would you then phrase the sentence for casual conversation then?

휴학할 동안에 웹디자인 같은 기술등을 익힐 생각이었는데 막상 한국에 와 보니까 한국말이 너무 서툴러서 한국어 공부를 좀 더 해야겠더군요.

Would you just say 같은 것?


----------

